# Swollen gland under the eye ?



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

JoJo has what appears to be a swollen gland beneath his left eye. It occurred about a week ago and very suddenly. His eye looked completely normal all day, then I got into the shower and not 10 mins later his eye was bright red with bright red/pink swollen tissue--like he had poked himself in the eye (?). Since then, the redness is gone, however, the swollen tissue remains. When he lies down, or is sleeping for extended periods of time, the swelling goes down. At night though, when he's at his wildest, the tissue swells and becomes noticable again. :? 

I mentioned it to the vet when I took JoJo in last Friday to be neutered. The vet isn't *too* concerned-- just says that it happens sometimes-- and in some cases the swollen gland eventually goes away, and in others it needs to be 'surgically repaired'. :shock: He's had it for a week; the vet wants JoJo to fully recover from his neuter before addressing the the swollen gland. 

I'm curious if you all have had this occur or can offer any advice? JoJo doesn't seem to be in any discomfort; although, at night when the swelling is at it's most intense, he does rub his eyes-- But he's very 'pawsy' anyways so :? I don't know ?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Is it cherry eye?
I'd definatly have them follow up on it.
Do an internet search on "Cherry Eye" and see if that describes it.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually yeah, it kinda does resemble 'Cherry Eye' :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OK. So now you can read up on it and discuss with your vet what you want to do.
I know they don't like to put dogs under anesthesia too soon again if they don't have to. Just see what your vet recommends you do.


----------

